# WHAT ARE HRP'S?



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

i keep seeing people refering to hrp's, what does that abbreviation stand for/ :-?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Hondurian Red point. It is a so far, an unclassified species. It has very strong similarities with the convict cichlid and may end up being considered simply as on of it's many regional variants, though that's rather unlikely given the way new species are now being classified from what was formerly considered a regional variant. Regardless of how they end up being classified, from the aquarist's perspective, they are a significantly different strain because of the fact that they tend to be smaller and less aggressive then most strains of the convict cichlid.

There are at least 2 distinct different types of HRP. HRP have a different barring pattern then aquarium strain convicts and usually tend to have more blue then aqaurium strain convicts.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

only the best lookin' fish there are...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=212597&highlight=


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My adult female










...Bill


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

bernie comeau said:


> HRP have a different barring pattern then aquarium strain convicts ...


What is the difference in their pattern?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My HRP is much Bluer than a standard Convict. And no orange on the female's belly.

...Bill


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are some shots of mine, which are directly descended from Wessel stock, F2.

The Male:









The Female (she was very young in this shot, has gotten almost completely blue these days):









The Pair (image is deceptive, she was much closer to the lens. Male is actually about 1.5 times her size)


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

duds said:


> What is the difference in their pattern?


Counted in the same manner, HRP have 1 less bar then most cons. As well, the barring pattern is less often fully exhibited in HRP then it is with most cons.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

bernie comeau said:


> Counted in the same manner, HRP have 1 less bar then most cons.


After looking at numerous pictures of HRP on the net, I realize now that there is no consistency in the number of bars ----some have the same number as cons while some HRP have one less. Of course there are many oddly striped cons ----many of my own cons are, or have been, oddly striped, as well as others I have seen in other people's tanks. Inbreeding over many generations, as well as a selection with out any regard for striping, IMO, leads to this. But you would be hard pressed to find examples of it in books or pics on the net, or even in cons for sale at the big chain store LFS s today.

Never the less, exhibiting the bar as spots rather then full stripes is a much more common state in HRP then it is for cons. As well, the striping tends to have a more irregular shape when exhibited compared to the strait stripes of MOST cons.


----------



## Jame-s (Mar 20, 2010)

Redpoints are an !!!AWESOME!!! fish. I have been breeding them for almost 3 years and it is very easy, if you have a 15 gallon tank that is. They do get a bit aggressive though...

But still a great cichlid


----------

